# Moving Hives



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Someone just gave me 3 good sized hives. I need to move them and have never done that yet. How do I close up the entrance of the hive to move them? Screening I know which I have, but I do not have the staples. What can I use to staple the screening on the front entrance in order to get the hives out of there ASAP? Can I use a regular staple gun?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

farmerjohn said:


> How do I close up the entrance of the hive to move them? Screening.... Can I use a regular staple gun?


Yes, a staple gun should work. I've also used duct tape to close the entrance. 

When you say "good sized hives", I'm assuming you mean multiple boxes. I use ratchet straps to hold them all together. If I'm working alone, I lift the boxes one by one into my truck bed and then reassemble and ratchet them together.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

We moved a hive about 3 weeks ago. It was not pleasant.
We used screen wire to close the front entrance and my brother used screws to attach the screening, but didn't put them close enough together and the bees forced their way out from in between. If I had to do it again, I'd take some duct tape to help seal off around the screen edges, or buy a moving screen. 
We did use ratcheting straps and they worked well. We used 2 per hive. One thing is that the hive was full of honey and even though we had stacked it down into 2 separate hives of 2 medium supers each, it was still very heavy.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

The bigger hive ( more boxes-5) had fell over against one of the others. It was off the base and off the bottom board at an angle and twisted. I got the hive uprighted and straightened. Was being held tog. by bungee cords. I went last night to close with screening and to put staples into box and bottom board for moving. The grounds person wanted to close the hive up with the screening just pushed in with a small board he had. I told him "not." He insisted. Therefore bees came out of hive in mass. He does not like bees and that was the end of that last night! Sooo he said he would screen it this am and I am going to let him before I get stung. Although bees do not usually bother me at all. I took the wratchet straps as I know that those are going to hold better than the bungee cords. LOL If it does not get sealed today/tonight then it will have to wait until next week when he is back from a short vacation. Duct tape sounds good. Wish I had thought of that!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I measure the opening of the hives I am going to move. Most are 3/4" high and about 6" long. I now have a bunch of short hunks of wood just a wee bit bigger all predrilled with 1 5/8" screws started so all I have to do is walk up to the hive place the wood in front of the entrance and screw it tight.
Slip the ratchet straps under the bottom board and ratchet them tight.
I use a hive carrier to lift them either to the truck or trailer depending on how many hives and how heavy they are to move.
$60.00 from http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com, well worth the money if you move a lot of hives like we do.










I've seen on the net some place plans to build a hive carrier with 2"x2" lumber.

 Al


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

I have seen the hive carrier and really thought that would be a valuable tool to have. I think I like the idea of the board being screwed down as opposed to stapling the screening down. That could be done with 2 screws as opposed to alot of staples and less disturbance. Not sure on the duck tape. Sounds good but would realy want to be sure on that one.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the picture. They've got to be really strong to carry a hive with two full deep supers with only one hand each... and not looking like they're straining at all!! 
Catherine


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Placeing the wood entrance closer I use is a one person job. You also have the closer in place before doing any disturbing type of work like driving the screws home that might stir up the girls. 

I am sure those are empty hives just for the picture pose.
Duck tape does work, If the hive is dry with now dew onb it or rain drops. I have used it in the past. Also the 3M blue painters tape works. Duck Brand doesn't stick on a hive well at all.

 Al


----------

